# Today I will mostly be doing this..



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Oh to be a Cockapoo!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Lola has a busy day planned too!


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

It really is a Cockapoo's life 

Big Girl Hair Cut for Miss Polly this morning...

Toffin
x


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

They have such an elegant way of sleeping!!!!


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Great photo! So do all dogs sleep like this, or just cockapoo's? That is exactly how Coco crashes on the sofa, but if in her bed she curls up.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Looking forward to the before and after shots Toffin!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh Lucky Cockapoos!!!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki snoozing away with her duck... Meanwhile I haven't wrapped any presents or written any cards and I fully intended to do both this afternoon!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Aww, Kiki looks so cute all snuggled up!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Loverly, snoozy poos


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Skyesdog said:


> Lola has a busy day planned too!
> View attachment 4048


She looks cosy!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Toffin said:


> It really is a Cockapoo's life
> 
> Big Girl Hair Cut for Miss Polly this morning...
> 
> ...


Pictures please!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

benson said:


> They have such an elegant way of sleeping!!!!


Very ladylike isn't it!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

KCsunshine said:


> Great photo! So do all dogs sleep like this, or just cockapoo's? That is exactly how Coco crashes on the sofa, but if in her bed she curls up.


Funny isn't it? I have never known it, but she is my first dog. My cat slept exactly like it though!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Kiki snoozing away with her duck... Meanwhile I haven't wrapped any presents or written any cards and I fully intended to do both this afternoon!


Kiki looks very snugly! I know what you mean I had lots of plans for today and have spent the day messing about with Binky and have done none of it!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Although then my meany human dragged me off my snuggle blanket and forced me out in the elements!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Horrible rainy day here too! Just back from dog walk and school pick up and we've all got a hot chocolate to warm us up! Perhaps I should give Lola some hot milk ;-)


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Skyesdog said:


> Horrible rainy day here too! Just back from dog walk and school pick up and we've all got a hot chocolate to warm us up! Perhaps I should give Lola some hot milk ;-)


Yes awful day I got drowned twice! Ooh hot choc...now that is a great idea!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Duckdog said:


> Yes awful day I got drowned twice! Ooh hot choc...now that is a great idea!


Pop Binks close to the fire - she'll soon be a lovely hot choc!!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Pop Binks close to the fire - she'll soon be a lovely hot choc!!


Ha ha!! That is very good! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Duckdog said:


> Very ladylike isn't it!


Jasper always has his bits on show too..lol..bless em







All his tiny puppy pics are of him on his back! He can't fit on my knee like he used to though 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Love that puppy pic..jasper is a starfish


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

He still tries to get on my knee like that but he's about 4 x that size now, lol! Bless him  he still lets me carry him like a baby but he's starting to get to heavy now...x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Binky is more of a lie next to you then on you puppy...unless I have left her for a few hours, then she is up for lap time!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I only get cuddles like that when he has tired time about 11ish! If I have time to cuddle  at night he prefers the floor because its cool  apart from the night I came in from an evening out and he was draped over me as soon as I got in, he must have missed me, lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

